# PSE Firestorm Lite Draw Weight Adjustment



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi, I just recently bought a 2003 PSE Firestorm Lite used. I shot it a few times and liked it alot but the 70# draw is too much for me right now. I wanted to know how to safely adjust the draw weight down to about 65#. The bow has limbsavers installed. I tried to adjust it by turning the limb bolts counterclockwise a bit but the bolt doesn't want to budge, well it budges but in 1/8 turn increments. Is that normal? Do I need a bowpress to do this? Can someone please give me some directions? Thanks!


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

TTT...anyone??


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

It probly has been tightened down all the way and left for awhile, you may try some penetrating oil around the bolt head and the aluminum bolster it sets in. Let it set and try it again, one full turn should be around 2.5lbs.


----------

